# Blasc3 - Charaktere nicht vorhanden



## Zunamia (13. August 2013)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

ich habe seit einiger zeit einen Charakter in WoW, welcher meinem Profil nicht zugeordnet wird. Vorhanden ist dieser in der Datenbank von buffed.de.

Charakter Hitomy

Mybuffed Zunamia

Es gibt auch noch andere Charaktere von mir, welche nicht vorhanden sind, aber die sind nicht so schlimm.

Ich hoffe, man kann mir helfen.

Dann habe ich noch einen anderen Fehler festegestellt in der buffed-Datenbank, siehe Anhang.

Mfg
Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2013)

Das Script holt sich hier generell plötzlich falsche Daten, nicht nur bei dir. Ich prüfe das.


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2013)

Passt wieder.


----------

